# Flea Market Treasure!



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Couldn't stop ourselves this time. This doeling had to come home with us! Little 5-6 month old Nigerian Dwarf, non registered(  ) and polled!

She is just so gorgeous! Worm free, no lice or anything. The only thing I think might be wrong with her healthwise, is she may have a UTI. Should I start her on a round of Penn and get some Cranberry juice into her? She's not that bad, but if you look at her back legs in the pictures, they deffinitly have a yellowish tint. I'm not sure if it was her or another goat but I keep getting wiffs of the urine-y smell whenever I come back in the house. I might just do it to make sure she doesn't have it....

Anyways! Picture time! I know shes not set up well, poor thing was probably never on a leash, or handled....but it doesn't matter to us at all, she'll warm up!

Tell me what you think! Not bad for a $45 Flea Market Treasure, eh? :dance:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Hope she is ok. The cranberry juice can't hurt.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww.....sweet little girl, glad you took a chance on her, so that she has a chance at a good life


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm glad we took a chance on her too. I'd of taken all the goats there home if I had the money and space....

Any critiques on her? All I can really judge about her is she has pretty decent length and a nice feminine neck... Help would be appreciated! xD


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never seen a goat for sale at a flea market! Lol. Congrats


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Our flea market has an Animal Section. People sell chickens, rabbits, ducks, geese, turkeys(lots of fowl...). Sometimes theres mini horses (there was actually pony rides there today, I was kind of shocked and amazed!). Pigs and goats. Theres usually not any diamonds in the rough there, like this little girl, but it is just such an interesting place to go, and may have gotten a customer from it because they were looking for some and I told them NOT to buy any goats there if they were newbies, definitly not a good place to buy your first goats!

Thanks firelight!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

She is adorable! No wonder you couldn't resist her!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

She is very cute!!! I can see why you had to bring her home!

To me she looks copper deficient! Probably wouldn't hurt to bolus her. Do you have a health record for her? Might want to ask if they provided loose mineral for her too(some people don't know). A shot of Bose prolly wouldn't hurt either.
Congrats!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a treasure. She is so cute, sorry I don't have much of a critique but I don't know anything about ND's. Her rump looks a little steep and she sags a little in the chine. She is nice and long and has a beautiful head and face, I really like her. I agree with "mommaB", she looks to be copper deficient or else she has been spending a lot of time in the sun.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone want to tell me what a chine is?? :ROFL: 

I dont have any boluses, need to get some. I do have BoSe, she weighs about 40-45lbs, how much should I give her? She isnt fish tailed though?

Thank you guys for your comments! We love her already!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think she's just gorgeous! I love her color (I agree with copper def.) That's so cool that you can sell animals at the flea mkt.... that would never make it around here (seattle)... not PC .... I think she's a great find at a great price!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

You know what a level topline is, right?? A weak chine is a deviation in the levelness of the back. If you follow along her topline right behind her shoulder blades, you will see a little dip. That is the chine.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Aha! I see what your talking about now! Thank you peggy for clearing that up for me, and teaching me what it is! I can clearly see now that she is a little weak there. If I bred her to a very level buck, would that straighten out her kids chine?

Thank you milk and honey!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That would certainly help to improve the daughters. She does have a lot of nice qualities. Nice long neck blending smoothly into her shoulders. She has lots of good chest area and her legs look good.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you, her neck is her best quality I'd say, and her shoulders.
I can't wait to see what kind of udder she has! Then she'd really be a diamond in the rough!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Learn something new every day! Now I to know what a chine is......... love this place!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty girl! Congrats!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you very much! And I agree cdtrum! I love this forum!


----------

